# New Ryonet Sgreen™ Stuff Is Effective and Environmentally Friendly



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Degreasing and dehazing screens is one of the most unpopular jobs in any shop due to the hazardous chemicals that must be used and the unpleasant odor. Ryonet now offers an environmentally friendly product that is designed to remove the toughest haze from leftover plastisol, water-base and discharge inks. 

New Sgreen™ Stuff is an aggressive, dual-action, biodegradable chemical that will leave screen mesh free of all oils and contaminants. It also reduces pinholes, which in turn allows emulsion to adhere better. It contains a unique abrasive pumice that deeps cleans and gets rid of even the most stubborn of stains.

With no hazardous chemicals present, Sgreen Stuff has an agreeable odor making it more pleasant to use. To combines two processes—degreasing and dehazing—eliminating the need to buy two separate products, which saves the user time and money.

With Sgreen Stuff, screens can be used repeatedly with no loss of print quality or performance due to the common problems of hazing and stains. 

Sgreen Stuff is one of seven products in the Ryonet Sgreen line that represents the company’s commitment to develop greener products and processes to make usage safer for screen printers and to lessen the impact on the Earth. This line was developed based on the Environmental Protection Agency’s (EPA) definition of sustainable chemistry. Held to this standard, only the cleanest most efficient products will be offered. 

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Equipment and Supplies | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

